# new heeling video



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If you aren't on my Facebook page (and why aren't you??? Get on there!), here is the latest filming of heeling practice with Flip.

I can see some positive areas, but it just doesn't "feel" right yet. Of course we still have a lot of little areas we still need to work on. I keep trying to get his head straightened out a little instead of so far cranked to the side, but not having much luck. 





 
Oh and sorry the lighting's not good. When I got home it was too hot out and when I woke up from my nap it was starting to get dark out.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I always laugh when ears flop over from heads being tilted up. 

Good luck with the head.... we were too far to the left (... placement of reinforcer was always there to encourage closeness and his back end in) and now he's turning to the right and I might give up on 'straight'.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you that was really fun to watch!! 

Oscar always jumps at me when we do heeling. He just gets really excited that we are moving...!!!! It is really cool to see Flip have so much self-control (and you guys are so in-sync) but you can still tell he is having fun  I love the tail wagging, it never stops!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you! I enjoyed watching  and how would on find you on facebook?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Diesel's Mom said:


> Thank you! I enjoyed watching  and how would on find you on facebook?


 
This should work

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks good to me Jodie but what do I know about obedience. 

So here is my question... :curtain: How do you get them to look up at you like that? Teddi will IF I have a treat at first then she tunes me out.... I want to try to do a bit of better training with my puppy (due in 5 days) in case I do want to do some show obedience with her.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For me, as soon as the dog looks away I will do something (something physical, I don't say anything) to make him look back, and then break off the exercise. It might be a butt tag, a small collar pop, a gentle kick on his side - just something that causes him to look back at me to see what's going on. Then immediately praise and play.

I really like Terri Arnold's attention program and that is pretty much what I use to teach attention. It is at the end of her first book.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He looks so good! He's going to be a super obedience dog someday!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Flip is really looking great. I had a hard time seeing everything with the low light but even though his head is cranked around more than you would like, his butt is staying nice and straight. Are you training through utility before you start showing him? You must be so excited and impatient about getting Flip started in the obedience show circuit.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

he'll probably know most of utility by the time I bring him out in novice. He already knows bits and pieces of the exercises. It's not so much that I need for him to be trained in utility first, it's just that it's going to be a couple more years before he's ready for novice and I don't want to spend all that time just training heeling and recalls. 

My hope is to be able to do some rally and nonregular/optional titling classes this time next year, and be able to start doing regular obedience when he's three. But we'll have to wait and see how long it takes him to grow up. I can tell you that as of right now it wouldn't matter if he had mastered every exercise in novice, open, and utility, he's not nearly ready mentally to be showing. At least not to the level I'd like him to be at. Hopefully by this time in two years all of his brain cells will have grown in


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi... Thank You for the video. and I also sent you a friends request.I just started obedience with Finn, and last weekend he got his AKC Puppy Stars Certificate. The trainer we are working with taught way more than was required for the test, and I was really impressed when my young dog did an off lead heel without losing focus or straying once.Look forward to seeing more of Flip!Phyllis


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> he'll probably know most of utility by the time I bring him out in novice. He already knows bits and pieces of the exercises. It's not so much that I need for him to be trained in utility first, it's just that it's going to be a couple more years before he's ready for novice and I don't want to spend all that time just training heeling and recalls.
> 
> My hope is to be able to do some rally and nonregular/optional titling classes this time next year, and be able to start doing regular obedience when he's three. But we'll have to wait and see how long it takes him to grow up. I can tell you that as of right now it wouldn't matter if he had mastered every exercise in novice, open, and utility, he's not nearly ready mentally to be showing. At least not to the level I'd like him to be at. Hopefully by this time in two years all of his brain cells will have grown in


Very, very nice!! That's pretty much what I've done with Paige too (trained some novice, open and utility all at the same time). This is the first time I've done that, but I'm liking what I see. If we end up sitting on 2 legs of novice, I'd like to be able to trial her a weekend, and move her up and not worry about if she's "ready". I see soooo many dogs that people enter way too soon, and the dog makes mistakes in the ring, and before long, I really think the dog thinks that IS the exercise. I have had people ask though, why I haven't got any titles on her (she has her RE and her CGN, but those were simply play titles) where with Sydney I've done a lot more. Its not that I've not done anything with her, but when she does come out, I hope she comes out with a bit of a BANG! Next summer we will start trialling in novice, and she will be 4. And hopefully do some other things too. 

Anyhow, your video of Flip is wonderful. What a clever boy he is!! BJ


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great video  

You know, I didn't even think when I started training it, but for agility to teach a dog to take the back side of a jump towards me, I cue 'Flip'.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

When I watched the video my favorite part was when I'm doing a 270 pivot right and he over rotates, then adjusts himself into a perfect sit. The fact that he made the effort to fix that before he sat lets me know he's starting to understand heel position. Finally.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Like I told you on facebook... very nice.. he is progressing nicely..


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

I love his focus on you! Thanks for posting.


----------

